# Valspar paint.....dang good stuff



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

:whistling2:


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Actually it is. Company had been around longer than sw. Their best interior has more solids than superpaint and duration.


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

I was wondering how long it would be until zoomed brought out the Lowes card!


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

valspar 2000 excellent paint for all your rentals , in and out jobs  about 18 bucks.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

ltd said:


> valspar 2000 excellent paint for all your rentals , in and out jobs  about 18 bucks.


bingo, bango.

That's my new company name!

Bingo Bango Painting Co.
we tango the jango putting the milingo on the malango yo!

national branding here I come!!!!

valspar...where is this sold?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Last edited by WisePainter; Today at 11:28 AM.. Reason: switched "milango" with "malingo" because it flowed better that way


I have to agree. :whistling2:


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> bingo, bango.
> 
> Bingo Bango Painting Co.
> we tango the jango putting the milingo on the malango yo!


 All this poetry... between Steve and Wise we are going to have to create a poetry section....


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Zoomer what about Olympic great stuff huh?


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> Actually it is. Company had been around longer than sw. Their best interior has more solids than superpaint and duration.


Is it truly Hi DEF? 1080P??


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Dudes, take a can to your local chemist friend. If you have a chemist friend, and do composition breakdown. I didn't say valspar was a paint that we used.,but the breakdown shows less water,more titanium and less chalk fillers. It surpasses alot of the competition with its ingredients. Tell me you guys wouldn't be shouting for joy if sw or ben added more titanium into their paint and didn't increase price.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Zoomer said:


> Dudes, take a can to your local chemist friend. If you have a chemist friend, and do composition breakdown. I didn't say valspar was a paint that we used.,but the breakdown shows less water,more titanium and less chalk fillers. It surpasses alot of the competition with its ingredients. Tell me you guys wouldn't be shouting for joy if sw or ben added more titanium into their paint and didn't increase price.


Haven't hsd a chemist since the Grateful Dead broke up...and he wasn't into paint.

I will verify any and all claims on my terms using my methods, and my regular handtools.
Second hand reports are rarely accurate.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Just the facts man, just reporting the facts.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

This is old news, but I just found it interesting to the thread.

http://mchenrycountyblog.com/2010/12/08/industrial-espionage-gets-valspar-chemist-15-months/


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> This is old news, but I just found it interesting to the thread.
> 
> http://mchenrycountyblog.com/2010/12/08/industrial-espionage-gets-valspar-chemist-15-months/


O snap!


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Actually their automotive paints are pretty good. I have a friend that owns 5 shops and sprays Valspar in most of them. He also told me he would not spray SW on a vehicle if it was given to him for free. Also Valspar is the official paint of OCC that they spray the bikes with. 
\
Now the stuff sold in Lowes is another story.


----------



## b2dap1 (Mar 18, 2009)

I find there to be a lot of similarities between Duration interior and valspar's top of the line in Lowes (the blue can w/ copper lid). Smell, consistency, dry time, finish and overall way they work. I do like them both by the way. I have whoever made the color mix the paint so when lowes comes up I don't mind.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Julian&co said:


> Zoomer what about Olympic great stuff huh?


 
Being that Olympic is a company owned by PPG I'd say yes. They have some nice products like anybody else, they also have crap like everyone else. 

I like the Maxximum Stains, Olympic One is a decent product, although I'm generally not a Big Box paint guy, I have used it and its nice. Kinda like a Manor Hall. (a PPG product)

Think just about everyone here can take a manufacturers upper end product and do a good job with it. That's why we are pros.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm still pro Behr!:thumbup:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Julian&co said:


> Zoomer what about Olympic great stuff huh?


Gold metal contender.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

mudbone said:


> I'm still pro Behr!:thumbup:


We'll try not to hold it against ya:whistling2:. I'm sure you're really a good boy at heart.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

What about the resolution is it truly "Hi DEF" ?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

CliffK said:


> All this poetry... between Steve and Wise we are going to have to create a poetry section....


Neat idea.

Would we maybe be able to post our artwork too?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> Neat idea.
> 
> Would we maybe be able to post our artwork too?


If only our names fused as seamlessly as "VerNEPS", we could play doubles laying waste to the entire board as we battle the evil VerNEPS (we can be bad next round or whatever) for control of PaintTalkius Prime...

or post our art.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> If only our names fused as seamlessly as "VerNEPS",


??

I'd have no problem with giving you top billing.

I think "WiseSteve" has a nice ring to it.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Don't care. Whenever a customer wants to use Valspar my labor price goes up. Everytime we have used it the coverage was horrible.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Don't care. Whenever a customer wants to use Valspar my labor price goes up. Everytime we have used it the coverage was horrible.


Approximately how much is the question. Currently on a job now where we have gone over double estimated time. The four coats of customer supplied paint is questionable as it sits. 2 sprayed, 2 rolled and a whole mix of other variations. 3 different products total, 2 flat, 1 semi. It appears to be old stock as the labels were not familiar. 

I'll try to remember to post back when the job is 'called done' and see where we turned up as far as how much more this supplied paint cost to apply.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> Approximately how much is the question. Currently on a job now where we have gone over double estimated time. The four coats of customer supplied paint is questionable as it sits. 2 sprayed, 2 rolled and a whole mix of other variations. 3 different products total, 2 flat, 1 semi. It appears to be old stock as the labels were not familiar.
> 
> I'll try to remember to post back when the job is 'called done' and see where we turned up as far as how much more this supplied paint cost to apply.


Was it Valspar?


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Which colors gave you terrible coverage? Anytime I have used it for a customer we have had excellent application results,light and dark colors.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Julian&co said:


> Was it Valspar?


No comment. :whistling2:


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Jack, used the beaver tail picasso today . So far so good, excellent results easy clean up.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Zoomer said:


> Jack, used the beaver tail picasso today . So far so good, excellent results easy clean up.


Good to hear. One of the guys at work uses the 2.5 flat beaver tail. He's hooked. Use krud kutter now and then and let them soak and use a brush comb to keep the heel loose. We use nylon paint strainers instead of wire brushes to clean the filaments. 

It will get better for you the more you use it. Some guys grab them and go and others work into them. From what I gather, it depends on what type of brush you are coming off prior to picasso.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Have used every purdy made. We had bruce schneider from purdy send us every new brush made, we tested it and reported to him. We have tried nearly every corona and wooster. our goto on knockdown texture use to be purdy pro extra angular. They broke down to fast. The chinex from corona and purdy, all sizes have been working well for us for a couple of years now. Picasso may become our goto. More testing tomorrow.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Zoomer said:


> Have used every purdy made. We had bruce schneider from purdy send us every new brush made, we tested it and reported to him. We have tried nearly every corona and wooster. our goto on knockdown texture use to be purdy pro extra angular. They broke down to fast. The chinex from corona and purdy, all sizes have been working well for us for a couple of years now. Picasso may become our goto. More testing tomorrow.


On textures, light pressure. The picasso will pass right over tiny divots and crevices if applying too much pressure. A light touch makes a huge difference.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Corona 3" oval champaign bristle...they named it the Bronson.

Everday, all surface tool.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I have to agree. :whistling2:


 Flows as well as Valspar paint.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Thats exactly what we discovered today.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Zoomer said:


> Dudes, take a can to your local chemist friend. If you have a chemist friend, and do composition breakdown. I didn't say valspar was a paint that we used.,but the breakdown shows less water,more titanium and less chalk fillers. It surpasses alot of the competition with its ingredients. Tell me you guys wouldn't be shouting for joy if sw or ben added more titanium into their paint and didn't increase price.


OK, As per MSDS
Valspar Medallion Flat White and Base 1 TIO2 15-20% Range stated
Valspar Signature Flat White and Base 1 TIO2 15-20% Range stated

Superpaint TIO2 Extra White base 17% High Refl Base 24%
Duration TIO2 Extra White and High Refl Base 21%

BEN Flat 625 TIO2 20%
Regal TIO2 25%
Aura TIO2 30%
Just showing facts, wouldn't say surpasses.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Not what the labels state. They have a tolerance of +- 5-7 %. Im talking about taking a can having it dumped out and disecting the paint. Labels are not always honest.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> Not what the labels state. They have a tolerance of +- 5-7 %. Im talking about taking a can having it dumped out and disecting the paint. Labels are not always honest.


Lol you are out of your mind.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

My wrist hurts from brushing that stuff 
All day . Valspar signature stuff . 37 a gal 
Too . Doesn't smell as much as Behr . I would rather use Behr ultra any day . Compared to that crap . Maybe it's just dark colors I had trouble with !! just finished 
A 6 colored condo . Walls ceilings client bought the paint accept for the ceilings which I used Kelly Moore 550 flat the best ceiling paint hands down .


----------



## SoCal Paint (Nov 7, 2011)

Used Valspar interior flat and Eg one time, and would never use again. Very thick in the can, great wet hide, not user friendly, hard to spread, and poor dry hide. Seemed like too much fillers fluffing the product up helping viscosity, creating an illusion of good paint. Plus dealing with Lowes is completely insane for those who make money off of their labor, simply a waste of valuable time.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Zoomer said:


> Not what the labels state. They have a tolerance of +- 5-7 %. Im talking about taking a can having it dumped out and disecting the paint. Labels are not always honest.


The info is not from a label. It is from a MSDS.  Valspar stated the range.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Ine used Valspar in a pinch and it seemed to cover well and clean up is good too. I used it in my youngest daughters room and it is still holding up well and washed well too. That was 5 years ago.
mid blue and pink with a border splitting the colors. I think she is ready for a change here soon.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

_Plus dealing with Lowes is completely insane for those who make money off of their labor, simply a waste of valuable time._[/QUOTE]

DITTO!! 
I dont use HD or Lowes paints for that very reason. I can't stand seeing a new person who worked in lawn & garden last week trying to tint my paint.

I'm sure there are great products in each, but it just isn't the same.

If a customer wants me to touch up their room with Olympic, Behr, etc., fine.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Julian&co said:


> Lol you are out of your mind.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Zoomer said:


> Not what the labels state. They have a tolerance of +- 5-7 %. Im talking about taking a can having it dumped out and disecting the paint. Labels are not always honest.


I think the range is the result of the info on Valspar being for 2 different bases. Also, of the manufacturer allowed for +- 5-7% accuracy, then to be more accurate than their range would require testing at least hundreds of gallons in a lab (and that assumes the manufacturer pulls their numbers out of nowhere).

Hmm. Maybe all painters should get centrifuges now to test our paint :no:

I think the MSDS would have to be accurate since that would be a pretty serious problem since TiO2 is a suspected carcinogen on MSDS sheets.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

A+HomeWork said:


> _Plus dealing with Lowes is completely insane for those who make money off of their labor, simply a waste of valuable time._


DITTO!! 
I dont use HD or Lowes paints for that very reason. I can't stand seeing a new person who worked in lawn & garden last week trying to tint my paint.

I'm sure there are great products in each, but it just isn't the same.

If a customer wants me to touch up their room with Olympic, Behr, etc., fine.[/QUOTE]
Im kinda leary and picky who tints my paints.You wont find this just in big box stores.I had recently a empolyee thats had over a yrs. experience at sw. that tried to match up ceiling color which i had cut out some damaged drywall and matched with their color eye and I wasnt paying him no mind he mixed it sent me on my way 30 miles to job site applied it which was also 30' in the air and was a total miss match. i finally figured out he took a picture of the back side of the drywall instead.If I see a new face in paints a red flag for me goes up automatically.I try to deal with the experience ones only.this be at box or not.Thats why its important to know your suppliers.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Approximately how much is the question. Currently on a job now where we have gone over double estimated time. The four coats of customer supplied paint is questionable as it sits. 2 sprayed, 2 rolled and a whole mix of other variations. 3 different products total, 2 flat, 1 semi. It appears to be old stock as the labels were not familiar.
> 
> I'll try to remember to post back when the job is 'called done' and see where we turned up as far as how much more this supplied paint cost to apply.


How do you provide a proposal for something like this?? Do they get you & your boys at a flat hourly rate??


----------

